# Salt Dogg spinner going backwards?



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

It seems to me that at least on my 1500 Salt Dogg,the spinner is going counter-clockwise which appears to be backwards.In other words,the cupped fins of the spinner does not get any material in them because it is traveling in the wrong direction.It's actually been like this from day 1 since last Dec. when I bought it new. First, the crappy digital controller,now the analog,same direction.Anybody else notice this and if mine's somehow,for whatever reason screwed up,can the wires simply be reversed to alter direction.

On another matter,I took the spinner motor off today.I can't believe the cheapness of this little plastic mating device to change gender where the front of the motor engages into the housing where the shaft is.Not only was it dry as a bone,you can clearly envision this piece will wear out in no time.I juiced it up with Fluid Film and will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Just reverse the wires in one of the plugs.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

basher;1143378 said:


> Just reverse the wires in one of the plugs.


So do you also know if clockwise is the correct rotation?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes; if you are looking at it from above.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

basher;1143501 said:


> Yes; if you are looking at it from above.


Ok-good,now 1 more question---why then has it apparently been spinning backwards from the get-go?You would think my dealer last Winter would have caught that with my controller issues.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If he wasn't looking then he wouldn't find it, it's had to notice from the cab. I wonder why the original installer didn't pick up on it.

It should be easy to see. Does the white wire mate up to the white wire and the black to the black at the spinner. If so maybe the OI took the cab connectors a part to run the wiring into the cab with-out making as big a hole and switched them up front when he reassembled.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

basher;1143512 said:


> If he wasn't looking then he wouldn't find it, it's had to notice from the cab. I wonder why the original installer didn't pick up on it.
> 
> It should be easy to see. Does the white wire mate up to the white wire and the black to the black at the spinner. If so maybe the OI took the cab connectors a part to run the wiring into the cab with-out making as big a hole and switched them up front when he reassembled.


Well yeah,except the mechanic was checking the entire operation after I was complaining on the spread pattern plus the controller issues.Maybe I did pick up on it,I don't remember truthfully.I did the install,like I said,I bought this new last Dec.I didn't take anything apart,factory connections all the way with making that big hole,wasn't a big deal at all.Just trying to figure out then why it's running backwards.I'll check today on the wires and I will try switching them.I could swear I saw a red wire in there besides a white wire.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

What is the difference in the way it throws if it's backwards? Is it supposed to catch in the cup? Or is there an advantage to it running the other way? Does it throw further or evener in one direction or the other?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Cmbrsum;1143603 said:


> What is the difference in the way it throws if it's backwards? Is it supposed to catch in the cup? Or is there an advantage to it running the other way? Does it throw further or evener in one direction or the other?


Well,right now it favors the driver's side big time,hardly any salt goes to the pass. side and at best ,maybe a total of a 10' spread.Just seems to me that little spinner is going way too slow even on the 10 speed.I'll report back tonight after I switch those wires and maybe put a little salt in her.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

tuney443;1143564 said:


> .I could swear I saw a red wire in there besides a white wire.


yeah yeah red and black, sorry it was early. Same thing though make sure they are the same.


----------



## aron7676 (Dec 7, 2010)

is it possible the wires run to the battery were hooked in wrong?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

aron7676;1144802 said:


> is it possible the wires run to the battery were hooked in wrong?


The control box would not like that at all but if it survived then the auger would be backward too.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

And it would unvibrate.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Cmbrsum;1145100 said:


> And it would unvibrate.


:laughing:


----------



## ghost (Jan 23, 2004)

It should go counter clockwise


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

ghost;1145423 said:


> It should go counter clockwise


The shaft spins counter clock wise but the spinner spins clockwise if veiwed from above (as it sits on the spreader.)


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

That confused me too. It says should spin counter clockwise when looking down into hopper. Does this mean from rear of truck or from bed looking down in?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Rear of truck, standing on the ground.


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

WE bought one in oct and the contoller fried after on salt trip just bought another one for another truck it has a new controller in it
BEWARE of the little black box behind the controller


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

pvtben121;1145970 said:


> WE bought one in oct and the contoller fried after on salt trip just bought another one for another truck it has a new controller in it
> BEWARE of the little black box behind the controller


It's not the ''little black box'' you have to beware of--it's all the Chinese componentry inside it. Haven't had a chance yet to switch those wires around.Anxious to see if this thing can actually lay down a decent pattern.


----------



## resq31 (Nov 10, 2010)

I had the same problems with a buyers hitch mount spreader. These guys on here were a great help as I am pretty new to dealing with salt spreaders. And needless to say I am pretty much a big moron with wiring. They said switch the wires, so I switched the wires. I took the wires from the spreader its self, switched them around hookin them into the wires at the back of the truck, and it now works great. No extra work, just plugging those two wires in different then origionally installed, they saved me some serious money cause I was going to take it to a shop to get it looked at, and I do believe its a $45.00 charge just for being a moron, so they would of probably charged me double.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Well,switched the wires,it now throws pretty good,a little heavier still on the driver's side,but I'm getting about a total 17' spread.


----------

